# What do you do with your little girls hair?



## nicki01

Im really stuck! 

I dont want her to have a fringe, i had one and hated it my whole childhood! I want her to eventually have a side parted bob!

Problem is her hair is mega thin and has no length at the back, and is thicker (not very thick) but grows from the crown straight over the front of her head and is down over her eyes! Ive been trying to train the hair to grow in a side parting by using little bands to put it in side parted pig tails but all this week she wont wear them. Just rips them out, hair included half the time!!


----------



## x Zaly x

My little girls hair is similar. She used to have a full fringe which she looked so cute in but it grew to fast for me to keep up with lol. So now its grew out enough and i clip it to the side. It does still get in her eyes a lot so iv decided to take her to the hair dressers for her birthday and get a side fringe cut in properly, im hoping this will help xx


----------



## alibaba24

Rosalies hair is the EXACT same it just keeps growing forward. I got the hairdresser to check her crown to see what kind of parting she needed i still have to spray leave in leave in conditioner and leave bobbles in until it gets some length to it. my dd used to pull bobbles out too but i perserved now she leaves them x


----------



## bellaxgee

i trained my LO's hair with pigtails because it was just growing forward as well. i have to use the tiny little rubber band ones though because she pulls everything else out


----------



## Siyren

Lol I kinda wish I could post pictures of what I do with lyssa's hair :) I would def persevere with the bobbles and clips- or headbands- Lyssa used to be the same. Now she will sit and let me do whatever I want so long as I take a pic of the finished result. She likes all the attention her hair gets I think?
Can't figure out how to post pics x


----------



## seoj

Awe- I can't do anything with my LO's hair yet. Not long enough- maybe by the time she's 3yrs? LOL. I was hopeful for 2yrs-- but that seems a loss ;) I do occasionally put a little bit of hair cream to keep the after bath curls- but that's all I can do. 

Not sure what a fringe is? My besties LO had long hair in the front that was always in her face, so she finally cut bangs- it's super cute. Especially when she has piggies in or a little sprout bun on the top ;)


----------



## Siyren

Bangs are the same thing as a fringe Hun x


----------



## julietz

nicki01 said:


> Im really stuck!
> 
> I dont want her to have a fringe, i had one and hated it my whole childhood! I want her to eventually have a side parted bob!
> 
> Problem is her hair is mega thin and has no length at the back, and is thicker (not very thick) but grows from the crown straight over the front of her head and is down over her eyes! Ive been trying to train the hair to grow in a side parting by using little bands to put it in side parted pig tails but all this week she wont wear them. Just rips them out, hair included half the time!!

Sounds like the exact same hair my lo has, i did trim all her hair myself some time back and its grew rly well, and now has some length to the back, and the hair you describe as all coming forward from the crown, i justside part it, i use hair clips either side to keep it out of her face, now the fringe has grew out and because i tamedit with clips it now stays that way, so with a bit of time taming it you will cheive it the way you want it to go, now i can put her hair in bunhes and the grown out fringe fits in nicely.


----------



## megangrohl

nicki01 said:


> Im really stuck!
> 
> I dont want her to have a fringe, i had one and hated it my whole childhood! I want her to eventually have a side parted bob!
> 
> Problem is her hair is mega thin and has no length at the back, and is thicker (not very thick) but grows from the crown straight over the front of her head and is down over her eyes! Ive been trying to train the hair to grow in a side parting by using little bands to put it in side parted pig tails but all this week she wont wear them. Just rips them out, hair included half the time!!

My daughters hair is the same. We are growing it out long, and to keep it out of her face I just keep sweeping it to the side and sometimes I put a hair clip in it. She sometimes pulls it out, sometimes doesn't. I just keep putting it in her hair. Eventually it will grow longer and we won't have this issue. Maybe you could try something like that? My daughter is only 1 though, so it is probably different than yours if she is older.

Fringe is the UK's way of saying bangs in North America.


----------



## Wishing_well

I've been putting it in a ponytail and clipping it up since she was 2 months old. And I mean a proper ponytail not a silly one on top of her head with about 2 strands of hair.....

It's now long enough to just sweep behind her ears.


----------



## Buttercup84

I've recently started doing more with Nancy's hair as she is getting some length though it's still quite fine and baby-like. I use a clip to sweep it off her face a bit, put some up in a small ponytail or do pigtails (using all of her hair or just some) She used to pull clips and bobbles out all the time but I just put them back in and she seems to be OK with them now, most of the time! :thumbup:


----------



## Laurenmomma

DDs is exactly the same! It's only just gettin a bit of length on it so its in a side part with 2 ponies or one bobble holds the fringe back out of her face!

It's definitely a case of training the hair! 

This is what dd is like
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 23


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Emily has her daddies hair line which sucks balls, and she also has two coo's licks at her crown, which also sucks balls! Cant do much with it and she never keeps clasps or bobbles or pins in, so im just brushing and leaving!


----------



## Bambina

My little one is the same for pulling everything out, she is that bad she will rip her hair out if she has too. What makes it worse is she has very fine hair like her daddy, but very curly like her mummy. It's almost impossible to brush it because she never sits still long enough and squeals when i have to get the cots out. Nowadays i just brush and leave, but thinking i will need to use rubber bands when she goes to nursery in September.


----------



## Ellemarley

l


----------



## karlilay

Madi has always had lots of hair, I actually make cips and bobbles etc so she's always got something wacky in, but I'd say if I were you I would try and clip it back from her face in the side parting your talking about.


----------



## katy1310

Sophie does have a fringe and long hair with ringlets. I either put two French plaits in, or a ponytail, leave it all loose, clip each side back (which looks beautiful as it goes extra ringlety where it's clipped back) or just clip a section back at one side but not the whole side, I leave it over her ear but clip a bit back from the front, if that makes sense. She used to hate anything in her hair but is getting much more tolerant. x


----------



## Siyren

if you post a pic of your daughters hair hun to give an idea of length- i might be able to come up with a more creative way of keeping it out of her way? maybe a few flips?- they'd be difficult for her to get out but wouldnt hurt. 

im pretty good with hair. (karli has seen pics lol)
lyssa today had her hair in two lace braid pull-backs crossed into a side pony. finished off with one of karli's clips. so let me know if you want some ideas x


----------



## Bex84

I cut my los fringe recently as more practical for me with her hair. Before that it was either take front and twist and clip at top of her head. Now we do pig tails most of time. My lo has ringlet curls. It was awquid length at front and she isnt fond of clips which is why we ended up with fringe. We will probably grow it out before she starts school though. The brush back and twist at top does work well as she tends to leave clip alone though


----------



## nicki01

Thanks for all your suggestions! 
I keep trying with the clips and also with tiny elastic bands but she just drags them out including half her hair if she has too!

Ive found some pics! One of what it sits like if i wash it and leave it to fall by itself (excuse her morning pic eating breakfast lol) and the other is what ive been doing with it before she started pulling the bands out! Ive also put in a picture of the back!
As of now im stumped as she wont even let me brush it! Just runs away screaming!

https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll35/scuuby/IMG_1189_zps78e097cb.jpg

https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll35/scuuby/IMG_1307_zpsfb7f93b7.jpg

https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll35/scuuby/IMG_1240_zpsa5323a40.jpg

Thank you Siyren, if you have any ideas they would be much appreciated!!


----------



## Lulabelle27

aww, my little girl is the same. I just bought some little hair clips and clip it to one side out of her eyes. She is fussy with hats and things so I wasn't confident it would work, but it's been absolutley fine (and she looks too cute with her little clips in too)


----------



## Siyren

nicki01 said:


> Thanks for all your suggestions!
> I keep trying with the clips and also with tiny elastic bands but she just drags them out including half her hair if she has too!
> 
> Ive found some pics! One of what it sits like if i wash it and leave it to fall by itself (excuse her morning pic eating breakfast lol) and the other is what ive been doing with it before she started pulling the bands out! Ive also put in a picture of the back!
> As of now im stumped as she wont even let me brush it! Just runs away screaming!
> 
> https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll35/scuuby/IMG_1189_zps78e097cb.jpg
> 
> https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll35/scuuby/IMG_1307_zpsfb7f93b7.jpg
> 
> https://i284.photobucket.com/albums/ll35/scuuby/IMG_1240_zpsa5323a40.jpg
> 
> Thank you Siyren, if you have any ideas they would be much appreciated!!



hey hun, to get her to let you do her hair i'd let her play with stuff you reserve just for that (a personal favourite of lyssa's used to be the water spray that i used on her hair- these days she just sits and watched tv while i do her hair).

looking at her hair i'd either lace braid the top in a headband style if you can convince her to sit still and pin it back (if you elastic it and then clip it back with an allgiator clip she'll prob just leave it when she's got the alligator clip out)

if you dont think she'll sit still long enough to braid it- then i'd do the style you were doing before but flip it (you can pic topsy tail tools up on ebay for practically nothing) that way the band is hidden under her hair and i's a bit harder for her to get out.

if neither of those work then i'd just get a baby headband and keep putting it back in.

hope atleast one of those helps- you can add me on fb if you want? ive only recently started photographing lyssa's hair when ive done it but i can do

french braids
dutch braids
lace braids
waterfall braids
various twists
flips,
4 stranded braids
5 stranded braids

other stuff too lol- thats just off the top of my head.


----------



## CaptainMummy

No suggstions im afraid, as my dds hair is a joke. Its short and curly and just ridiculous. It makes no differenc if I wet comb it, brush it, leave it etc... its always the same but its not long enough to do anything with. Here it is after a typical morning :)

https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s521/paigesmummyxx/may%202013/20130528_093250_zps4723e328.jpg


----------



## Niccal

nicki01 said:


> Thanks for all your suggestions!
> I keep trying with the clips and also with tiny elastic bands but she just drags them out including half her hair if she has too!
> 
> Ive found some pics! One of what it sits like if i wash it and leave it to fall by itself (excuse her morning pic eating breakfast lol) and the other is what ive been doing with it before she started pulling the bands out! Ive also put in a picture of the back!
> As of now im stumped as she wont even let me brush it! Just runs away screaming!
> 
> ...
> 
> Thank you Siyren, if you have any ideas they would be much appreciated!!

Wow, that could be a pic of my lo's hair! It's pretty much identical :flower: 

I don't want to cut a fringe in either, we just tend to use one or two bendy/snappy clips to hold her fringe to the side in the hopes it's going to 'train' her hair. She didn't like them to start with either and kept trying to pull them out, but we persevered and she seemed to get used to them. I found the trick was to anticipate when she was going to try to pull them out and try to get them un-clipped in time! I've started putting side ponytails and bunches in too now she has more length on the top and they seem to work - she likes looking at her hair in the front facing camera on my phone when it's been done.


----------



## nicki01

Thank you so much siyren. I will have a go at what you said, I would add you on fb but I don't have it!! 

Off to you tube lace braid now lol! I was never a hair girl! Only now all I do is straighten it! Need to get up on these hair styles and hope in time she lets me play!


----------



## Siyren

No worries Hun- a lace braid is like a French braid but you only take hair from one side. So it twists xx


----------

